# Wie lange habe ich noch &quot;Spaß&quot;? :D



## CptGipsy (26. Juni 2011)

*Wie lange habe ich noch "Spaß"? *

Sers Community..

In Hinsicht auf die kommenden tollen Games, die dieses Jahr noch erscheinen, mache ich mir grade Gedanken über mein System und ob da noch Luft nach oben ist. Möchte ausschließlich mit maximalen Details auf 1680x1050 spielen. Besonders auf Battlefield 3 habe ich es abgesehen.

Mein System:

- AMD PhenomII X4 965 @ 3,82GHz
- Gigabyte 790XTA-UD4
- EVGA GeForce GTX470 Superclocked
- A-Data Gaming 4GB 1333MHz
- Enermax Pro82+ 525W

Crysis 2, F.E.A.R. 3, BFBC2 usw. laufen auf maximalen Details mit mind. 50 FPS. 

Kann ich da beruhigt drauf verharren oder sollte es evtl. an irgendwas scheitern?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2011)

Da kannst Du erstmal abwarten. Wenn überhaupt dann würde man da vielleicht mal die Grafikkarte nachrüsten, FALLS BF3 mit den Details, die Du gern hättest, nicht mehr gut laufen sollte. Da die GTX 470 relativ viel Strom frisst, wäre das auch dann keine ganz schlechte Idee, selbst wenn die neue Karte nicht viel besser ist. Aktuell würdest Du für 180€ eine AMD 6950 bekommen, die wäre schon besser als die GTX470. Eine Nvidia GTX 570 wäre nochmal nen Tick besser und kostet aktuell 250€. Bis BF3 draußen ist, wären beide sicher nochmal preiswerter bzw auch neue Modelle verfügbar, die in Preis-Leistung sehr gut wären.


----------



## CptGipsy (3. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da kannst Du erstmal abwarten. Wenn überhaupt dann würde man da vielleicht mal die Grafikkarte nachrüsten, FALLS BF3 mit den Details, die Du gern hättest, nicht mehr gut laufen sollte. Da die GTX 470 relativ viel Strom frisst, wäre das auch dann keine ganz schlechte Idee, selbst wenn die neue Karte nicht viel besser ist. Aktuell würdest Du für 180€ eine AMD 6950 bekommen, die wäre schon besser als die GTX470. Eine Nvidia GTX 570 wäre nochmal nen Tick besser und kostet aktuell 250€. Bis BF3 draußen ist, wären beide sicher nochmal preiswerter bzw auch neue Modelle verfügbar, die in Preis-Leistung sehr gut wären.


 
Hi und danke für die Antwort.. 

sagmal, ich habe noch 2 Ram Slots frei und da der Preis ja momentan im Keller ist, lohnt es sich für die Zukunft auf 6 oder 8 GB aufzustocken?

Evtl. überlege ich aber auch einfach gegen Ende des Jahres auf AM3+ umzurüsten und mir einen der neuen Bulldozer oder so anschaffe. Evtl. auch komplett auf Intel wechseln, SandyBridge oder sowas.. mal ein paar Tests vom Bulldozer abwarten.

Gruß


----------



## Vetos (3. Juli 2011)

Generell nützt es immer RAM nachzurüsten, aber da du einen AMD CPU hast kannst du nur auf 8, und nicht nur auf 6 hochrüsten. (Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte korrigieren!) Aber 4GB reichen auch völlig aus.

Mfg Max


----------



## Axemann (3. Juli 2011)

CptGipsy schrieb:


> Hi und danke für die Antwort..
> 
> sagmal, ich habe noch 2 Ram Slots frei und da der Preis ja momentan im Keller ist, lohnt es sich für die Zukunft auf 6 oder 8 GB aufzustocken?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Gipsy,
ich bin mir über die momentanen Rampreise zur Zeit zwar im Unklaren, jedoch sieht es meiner Meinung nach so aus:
Jetzt kommt dx11 langsam in's rollen, bald stehen neue Konsolengenerationen an und, und und.
Der Trend geht natürlich immer weiter nach oben, die nächste Zeit wohl eher etwas schneller.
Allerdings denke ich, dass du mit 4GB zur Zeit immernoch sehr gut bedient bist.
Letzten Endes solltest du vielleicht noch ein wenig abwarten, wie die Systemspecs der Spiele, auf die du dich freust,
denn überhaupt aussehen. Solltest du finanziell allerdings dazu in der Lage sein, mal eben auf 8GB aufzurüsten - warum nicht.
Allerdings gibt es zur Zeit noch recht wenig Spiele, die von so viel RAM wirklich profitieren.


P.s.: Ich gehe davon aus, dass du ein 64bit System benutzt - sonst machen natürlich sogar deine 4GB keinen Sinn


----------



## CptGipsy (5. Juli 2011)

Was heißt finanziell dazu in der Lage sein?!  Natürlich bin ich das eigtl. nicht.. jetzt mal aufs gesamte aufrüsten gesehen. Wer kann das Heute denn noch bezahlen.. deswegen überlege ich schon des längeren einfach meine PS3 bisschen zu fordern.. bin eh der gemütlichere zocker geworden.

Naja, mal abwarten.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Also, wenn Du mal eh irgendwas bestellen "musst", kannst Du auch die 30-35€ für weitere 4GB ausgeben oder auch 2x4Gb nehmen und Deinen alten verkaufen. Aber nur wegen des RAMs würd ich nicht extra bestellen, mehr als 4GB bringen an sich nicht wirklich was. Der einzige Grund wäre, wenn man glaubt, dass RAM in nem halben Jahr oder so deutlich teurer sein wird.


----------



## ADBtv (7. Juli 2011)

ich würd mal abwarten Gipsy. Klar kann es sein das Battlefield 3 zb auf den maximalen settings nicht flüssig laufen wird aber da würd ich bei anderen gamern nachfragen bei denen das spiel auf höchster auflösung läuft, was die für ein system haben und deins dann danach zu richten.


----------



## CptGipsy (7. Juli 2011)

Wird schon reichen denke ich mal..


----------



## MICHI123 (7. Juli 2011)

also was den Ram angeht dachte ich auch 4gb würden reichen, aber bei Adobe Premiere bei großen Files (hab das Programm grad ausprobiert) wird es scon irgendwie lahm. also nur falls du an videobearbeitung interessiert bist... bei games merke ich garkeine störende ladezeiten, selbst bei den großen Titeln wie Crysis


----------

